# Where are Pompano located in the surf?



## 77834 (Aug 18, 2015)

How do I catch some Pompano? I will be surf fishing off of Navarre beach at sunrise.
Where in the surf do they congregate?
How deep is the water there?
How far off the beach?
I've read articles about fishing in the wash area. Navarre beach has pretty calm conditions and plenty of sand bars.
Photos are welcomed.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

ffury10 said:


> How do I catch some Pompano? I will be surf fishing off of Navarre beach at sunrise.
> Where in the surf do they congregate?
> How deep is the water there?
> How far off the beach?
> ...


Use the search engine here you'll find anything U need to know. They should be around now as I saw some yesterday. Set some poles out, Fleas & peeled shrimp fresh. Throw one close, throw one half as far as U can, then throw one as far as U can, fish the cuts in the sand bar. Have fun!


----------

